# Temporary cat fostered urgently needed



## Newbie2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi I am new to this site so I would like to firstly say hello to everyone, then I have a rather large ask..........can anyone help me please, I have a 26! Year old cat called ringo, yes I did say 26 lol he has lost he's teeth is hard of hearing and has tunnel vision but apart from he's under active thyroid and heart murmur he really is fine. The problem is that I am moving to Spain very gradually, and starting a business there as a opportunity has arisen. So whilst getting this off the ground I will be living possibly 3 weeks in Spain and a week to ten days in uk ( I live in bromley Kent ) I was looking for someone who could care for ringo whilst I am away, I can pay for he's food and medication. And have him home with me when I'm here. Does anyone know of anybody who could do this? He's far too old to go to a cattery and he doesn't like to be around any other animals. He sleeps a lot now and needs to be in a quiet environment . I know this is a big ask but it has all happened very suddenly and I would be looking for help as soon as next week! The plan was that my dad would have him, and he was really looking forward to having a cat with him but after only 4 days he discovered he was allergic to him and had serious breathing differculties. So I'm really stuck!!! So if you know of a cat lover who would like a bit of feline company with what is possibly the oldest cat in the uk!!! Could you please drop me a line????[/QUOTE]


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

It would probably help if you said roughly where you are located in uk so if anyone offers they aren't too far away
26 is an amazing age!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

26 wowee!
Has he lived with other cats or would he need to be an only pet?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

If money is no object have you considered a pet sitter?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

LoopyL said:


> It would probably help if you said roughly where you are located in uk so if anyone offers they aren't too far away
> 26 is an amazing age!


I understood OP to be in Bromley Kent, and assume the cat also? truly an amazing age...I have one of 21 and I thought that she was going some!! Does OP have transport to get Ringo to and from a foster home each month? And yes, importantly, and as @Paddypaws said, he is really so very old, how he would be with other cats...it would be awful to offer him a home with other (younger and possibly sometimes boisterous) cats and see him totally freaked out.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Calvine said:


> I understood OP to be in Bromley Kent, and assume the cat also? truly an amazing age...I have one of 21 and I thought that she was going some!! Does OP have transport to get Ringo to and from a foster home each month? And yes, importantly, and as @Paddypaws said, he is really so very old, how he would be with other cats...it would be awful to offer him a home with other (younger and possibly sometimes boisterous) cats and see him totally freaked out.


Oops sorry I didn't notice the location was mentioned :Banghead


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Me too @LoopyL -* I* missed him not wanting to be with other animals (understandable at his age); but to be fair, think we should maybe point out that most people on this forum are in fact already pet owners and joined the forum for that reason. Would a spare room in a household with pets suit Ringo? Or would he not cope with that either? Otherwise, as @moggie14 suggested, a daily pet sitter might be the best option?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ahh yes, a more careful read through states quite clearly that he does not like to be around other animals which would indeed exclude many of us on here who might otherwise be willing to help out.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing from OP for a week; maybe arrangements have been made for this old cat? I suppose we shall never know.


----------

